# Hello from Michigan



## diamonddiva (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi!!! Thanks for welcoming me to Specktra. I am a die hard make-up fan! I love the creativity that comes with make-up, and I love to make others feel beautiful.  I am currently starting my journey as a free lance make-up artist, and I will be working at a Flirt Cosmetics counter very soon!!! (No MAC in my city...I have to travel an hour to get MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) Wish me luck!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and good luck


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome fellow Michigander! Good luck to you working at flirt and I wish the nearest MAC was an hour for me that way I wouldn't be spending all of my gas money.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## VioletB (Aug 21, 2008)

Bummer!  No MAC counter should be an hour away!!!   Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 22, 2008)

Awww you poor thing...U need a MAC next door to you.  Welcome fellow Michiganian!!


----------



## diamonddiva (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you to everybody that welcomed me! I feel right at home!!!


----------

